# Sex talk



## Mmman

Anyone else love to hear about your wife having sex with her ex lovers?


----------



## rockon

This one won't last long.


----------



## FeministInPink

rockon said:


> This one won't last long.


The relationship, this thread, or this TAM user? :lol:


----------



## StillSearching

rockon said:


> this one won't last long.


i lol'd!!


----------



## Yeswecan

Nope.


----------



## Lila

Mmman said:


> Anyone else love to hear about your wife having sex with her ex lovers?


I would like to give you the benefit of the doubt. Could you elaborate on your situation?


----------



## rockon

FeministInPink said:


> rockon said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one won't last long.
> 
> 
> 
> The relationship, this thread, or this TAM user? <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/lol.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Lol" ></a>
Click to expand...

Um..........all the above.


----------



## Rob_1

Yes. Only those pathetic excuse of a man that by all natural laws they shouldn't be procreating and passing on their genes, because their women should be getting pregnant by their lover's superior bull's genes.


----------



## laura_j

Lila said:


> I would like to give you the benefit of the doubt. Could you elaborate on your situation?


That is awfully nice of you! I'd give a quick no


----------



## arbitrator

*Don't really need to audibly hear about crap like that!

I damned near threw up in my mouth from only reading what my RSXW had clandestinely posted about her and her BF on that same subject matter on her social media!*


----------



## Hiner112

My ex was a virgin before me. I will likely start dating again at some point and being in my early forties means that the people I date will not be. I doubt that I would want more details than a simple "I like to do X".

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## sokillme

Nah.


----------

